# Spawning Metriaclim callaninos



## Lex (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, I have a few cobalt blue zebras. They are a pretty good size (3-4 inches). I think the male is trying to seduce the largest female. She has been hinding a lot for the past month. Now he goes and forces her to leave her area. Then he chases her a bit. I think he's trying to get her to go to his cave. But other fish bother her, or she swims back to her hinding spot. The male is really pale right now, and she's darker than normal. Is this spawning behaviour, or something else? And what should I do if I need to do anyhting?
Thanks, Lex[/i]


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Are you sure it's a female he's chasing? I'm just wondering if it may be a subdominant male that's trying to stay out of sight of the dominant male. If it's a female, eventually she'll spawn with him.


----------

